# Impossibly cute kitten!



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Awww!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Soooo cute!  I am currently looking at kittens too. We want a new addition to our household. Sophie and I have decided between us it's to be a girl and we're calling her Cookie.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Soooo cute!  I am currently looking at kittens too. We want a new addition to our household. Sophie and I have decided between us it's to be a girl and we're calling her Cookie.



My neighbour got two kittens a few months ago. Even though they are siblings they are entirely different! One is short-haired and ginger (the boy - aren't all ginger cats boys?), the other, a girl, is long-haired and shades of grey and white. Ginger is very bold and adventurous and Bonnie is shy and timid!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Our last cat was a big ginger Tom named Rory. He was a great cat and had a lovely nature. Sadly when he was 13 he got really ill and we had to get him put to sleep. We were all devastated as he was a big part of our family. It's taken us 6 years to get over that to want to have another kitten again


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Our last cat was a big ginger Tom named Rory. He was a great cat and had a lovely nature. Sadly when he was 13 he got really ill and we had to get him put to sleep. We were all devastated as he was a big part of our family. It's taken us 6 years to get over that to want to have another kitten again



It took my neighbour about a year to get the kittens after her former cat died. That cat was the mother of Theo, who lived in the house next door - he died about 6 months before his mum, and was the friendliest cat I've ever known. His owner says she can never replace him so won't be getting another. I've thought about getting a cat myself, but given that the neighbour's cats seem to spend most of their time in my house and garden I don't really need to!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Cats are great creatures, very clever animals. Hubby wanted us to get a dog but I am a firm believer that if you have a dog you need to take responsibility in cleaning up after it when you take it out. It's not that I can't clean up after them but I have a terribly weak stomach and end up either wretching or being physically sick. Added to that dogs really need lots of attention and company whereas cats are not bothered one way or another. As we work and Sophie at school a cat is the best option. I told Sophie we would wait till July but I'd like to find one very soon, go and get it and surprise her when she got home.


----------



## LeeLee (May 4, 2013)

I'm sneezing just at the thought of a cat!  If I visit someone who has one, antihistamines are a must.


----------



## Aoife (May 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> aren't all ginger cats boys?



It is possible to get a ginger female but unusual, genes dictate that 75% of ginger cats will be male.
It is practically impossible to get a tortoiseshell male though and if you did find one it would be sterile

fact of the day lol!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Aoife said:


> It is possible to get a ginger female but unusual, genes dictate that 75% of ginger cats will be male.
> It is practically impossible to get a tortoiseshell male though and if you did find one it would be sterile
> 
> fact of the day lol!



Ah yes, that's the other thing I knew about cats!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 4, 2013)

Awwww so cute!!

My cat & mum's cat are round tonight & currently trashing the place 
I wish I didn't live on a main road otherwise I'd love to have Lottie live with me


----------



## robert@fm (May 4, 2013)

My mum had two cats, she also had an open coal fire. On cold winter days, not only would our two cats be sprawled in front of it, so would many of the neighbourhood cats! 

I remember one in particular, a male called Tgger who was like a little lion. Although nominally next door's cat he spent a lot of time with us. He was very cuddly.


----------

